# What is the best motherboard for gaming of 2008



## nabster (May 4, 2007)

just as the title states ? advise and discuss/tell me what the best gaming motherboard is that is out


----------



## nabster (May 4, 2007)

does anyone know
im building my own pc and im debating between nvidea or intel somadvice please


----------



## Bloodyskullz (Oct 12, 2006)

nabster said:


> does anyone know
> im building my own pc and im debating between nvidea or intel somadvice please


Probably ASUS Maximus series. I have heard great things about it.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

A $65 board will play a game as well as a $285... maybe a bit slower. Like 125fps vs 140fps... Motherboard is important, but so is everything else - memory, video card. What you need to ask - "what can I get for $xxxx"

I can build a gaming rig for $600~1000 that'll play top end games about the same as a $3000 system.
RAID, yes or no? HD size? dual core, quad core... etc etc.

There is NO single best gaming board out there... if there was one, it would be out-dated by the time you read the review.


----------



## nabster (May 4, 2007)

true enough compiler. lets say i am builing a computer with a quad core extreme and a nvidea Geforce 8800 ultra video card. I am thinking about either nvideas top motherboard or intels top motherboard. I need some help deciding and i dont know if intel has sli compatibility. if someone know and can advise that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## marine6914 (Jan 14, 2008)

It seems like you have deep pocket for saying you gonna get quad core extreme and 8800 ultra, well the ASUS Striker Extreme is a good way to go. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131074


----------



## Waldo_II (Apr 13, 2007)

Go with either the one Marine6914 linked to, or either this or this. Marine6914 linked to a very high end board, possibly the best out there, but nVidia has (just recently) released a chipset (nForce 780) that allows for 3-way SLIversus the normal 2-way SLI that the ASUS Striker Extreme (nForce 680) Marine6914 linked to.


----------



## marine6914 (Jan 14, 2008)

wow first time i see a 3 PCI-e motherboard, thanks alot Waldo_II. But if you're looking at your 2 options that you offered, their price is the same as mine, how come 2 PCI-e mobo cost the same with 3 PCI-e? The ASUS Striker Extreme is the best mobo you find out there with very good rating, not so cheap. But it's not perfect, whereas many motherboards have on board Ethernet, this board requires you to purchase a USB or PCI adapter for network access.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

nabster said:


> true enough compiler. lets say i am builing a computer with a quad core extreme and a nvidea Geforce 8800 ultra video card. I am thinking about either nvideas top motherboard or intels top motherboard. I need some help deciding and i dont know if intel has sli compatibility. if someone know and can advise that would be greatly appreciated


Don't buy the 8800Ultra.... is anything, pick up two 8800GTS/512s (not the 8800gts 640/320) - that'll cost about $600 and will smoke a single 8800Ultra on less power.

A single 8800gts 512 is usually as FAST as the 8800Ultra.... not bad for a $350~350 card. What is sad is the old 8800GT(512) goes for $220~330 and worth more than yesterdays' gts/640. Many 640mb goes for under $300. The gts/512 is typically $340~370.

Nvidia chipset is kind of required for SLI.

Depending on when your buying - the 9800gx2 maybe out soon, if next month.


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

A more accurate question would be "What is the best motherboard *chipset*..."

The newest chipset out from Intel is the X38, and from Nvidia the 780i. The X38 seems to offer more improvements over its predecessors than the 780i. Here's a review of a board based on the X38 chipset, which has integrated watercooling.

Here are some benchmark images from the review:

[Synthetic Graphics Performance]

















[CPU Performance]









[Gaming Performance]

















[Rendering Performance]









[File Compression Performance]


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

And according to the article - difference in performance between the P35 and P38 is minimal. About 1fps faster on avg.

On what reviews I've seen between Nvidia and intel chipsets - they both perform about the same.


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

The difference is negligible but it's still there, and if you want the best you get it.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Hmmmm... 

If PC A = 100fps and PC B = 105fps, yes B is faster... but if PC B costs $50~100 more, you have to think "Will I notice 5fps?"?

Now if that same $50~100 more = 150fps, then that would be worth while - for example.

That chart was a performance test between 2 boards ($40 difference in price) - but the difference in gaming performance between the $90 P35 chipset and a $280 P38 chipset (both of good quality parts) is 1~5fps (usually just 1fps). The $200 saved should go to where it counts... Video card.

P35 + 8800GT system may cost $850 = 100fps in a game
P38 + 8800Ultra sys. may cost $1450 = 110fps in the same game. (9frames from the 8800Ultra)

Both have HIGh frame rates, is 10 worth $600? When a game can bring both to their knees (wait 2 years) then both will be just as "slooooow".

If you have a limited budget ($1500 max for example) - you get the P35setup and use the extra $600 towards a faster CPU and memory... then you end up faster than the $1450 P38/8800Ultra system.


----------



## marine6914 (Jan 14, 2008)

hey Compiler, i have the MSI 8800GTS 640MB, you were saying that the 8800GTS 512 can beat this card? I also have the 680i SLI motherboard from EVGA


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

The new $250 8800GT *IS* faster than the 8800GTS and is equal the the 8800GTX in some games. The 8800GTS/512 is close to the Ultra and its $350... but the Ultra is only a bit faster than the 8800GTX. Hence, everyone WANTS the 8800GT.

http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3175

Look at this chart, you'll see the 8800GT ($250) keeping up or slightly slower than the GTX ($500)
http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3140&p=12
(GTX prices are fallings... since NOBODY is buying them)

Who'd pay double the price for a 0~5% performance gain?


----------



## marine6914 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you compiler for the interesting information. Now i need to sell my 8800GTS 640MB, and get the GTS 512MB instead. Then i can run SLI with my 750W PSU


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Don't know if the performance factor is worth selling your OLD card... You're talking about a 10% improvement... Perhaps wait until the newer 9x00 series cards are out.


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

Compiler said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> If PC A = 100fps and PC B = 105fps, yes B is faster... but if PC B costs $50~100 more, you have to think "Will I notice 5fps?"?
> 
> ...


Sorry but what I said still stands


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

marine6914 said:


> Thank you compiler for the interesting information. Now i need to sell my 8800GTS 640MB, and get the GTS 512MB instead. Then i can run SLI with my 750W PSU


I upgraded to a 8800/512 from a 640 and it isn't really worth the cost, unless you can sell your 640 at least 75% of its original price.


----------



## marine6914 (Jan 14, 2008)

okie i sure will, thank you for letting me know in advance compiler


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Clumbsy_Mage said:


> I upgraded to a 8800/512 from a 640 and it isn't really worth the cost, unless you can sell your 640 at least 75% of its original price.


Do you realise how much THAT doesn't make sense, coming from what you just posted before?

Your opinion was that it was worth spending an extra $600 or so for a 10% increase. ? ? ? ?

It doesn't make sense to spend $300 for a board and $350 for a CPU and $600 for a graphics card when a $100 board with a $5500 CPU and a $350 GPU will be faster.

$1250 vs $1000..


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

marine6914 said:


> okie i sure will, thank you for letting me know in advance compiler


Sure... If you want to save money, upgrade when you need to, not just because something IS OUT THERE. My current hardware is about 2 years old (okay, my keyboard is 10 years old) My GF7600GT plays my games very well... But I will need to upgrade soon.

When your games are becoming a problem - then upgrade.


----------



## marine6914 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have the MSI 8800GTS 640MB bought for $289 on newegg http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1153&maincat_no=130&cat2_no=136
If i upgrade to the XFX 8800GTS 512MB, only cost $319.99 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150261

my GTS 640MB is stronger than the GTS 512MB with higher bandwith, so if i'm gonna upgrade, i'll get the XFX 8800GT


----------



## Waldo_II (Apr 13, 2007)

marine6914 said:


> my GTS 640MB is stronger than the GTS 512MB with higher bandwith


Whoa whoa whoa, that isn't exactly true. This chart shows that the 8800GTS 512MB is better than the 8800GTS 320MB, and this shows that the 8800GTS 320MB is faster than the 8800GTS 640MB.

The reason the 512MB one is faster than the 320MB/640MB cards is because it uses the G92 GPU- a 65nm process.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Order of power:

8800Ultra (barely)
8800gts/512
8800GTX
8800GT/512
8800GT/256
8800gts-640
8800gts-320

(Does not include the mix of ATI HD 38x0 cards)
But stick the 3870 between the 8800GT-512 and the 8800gts 640/320... and the 3850 below all 8800s.


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

Compiler said:


> Do you realise how much THAT doesn't make sense, coming from what you just posted before?
> 
> Your opinion was that it was worth spending an extra $600 or so for a 10% increase. ? ? ? ?
> 
> ...


Well I'm quite happy with my purchase and I haven't even sold my old 8800GTS640, the 512 does give me better performance and I believe the purchase was justified. I don't know why I'm looking out for other peoples money, but the 512 is a great card imo and worth it if you're not strapped for cash. Otherwise stick with your current 8800.

This review helped me make my decision. It details the 512 outperforming the much more expensive Ultra without anti-aliasing enabled. I'm using a resolution of 1920x1200 and only have x2/x4 AA enabled in any case. I love the 512.


----------



## nabster (May 4, 2007)

what is Raid


----------



## nabster (May 4, 2007)

Also I am debating on what size of 1080 p lcd Hdtv would bring out the best graphic /video performance with two nvidia geforce 8800 ultras running SLI with each other


----------



## marine6914 (Jan 14, 2008)

hey compiler, so which is better? 8800GT 512MB or 8800GTS 512MB? And also will a computer with 450W PSU run it well?


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

nabster said:


> Also I am debating on what size of 1080 p lcd Hdtv would bring out the best graphic /video performance with two nvidia geforce 8800 ultras running SLI with each other


1080 is kind of low-res. Buying a single 8800Ultra, much less two is a waste of money. I could use some of that budget if you like to spend money  it would go to a good cause...

A single $250 8800GT will do the job... for today.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

marine6914 said:


> hey compiler, so which is better? 8800GT 512MB or 8800GTS 512MB? And also will a computer with 450W PSU run it well?


A450watt PSU will handle the GT better than the GTS/512. The GTS/512 is a bit faster.. but not a WHOLE lot.


----------



## foxtrott (May 15, 2008)

Hey thanks for the info-building new system and the site review on the p35 vs the x38 chip sets were inlightening-- Im new on this forum--Foxtrott.


----------



## jamesx121 (Apr 23, 2008)

marine6914 said:


> hey compiler, so which is better? 8800GT 512MB or 8800GTS 512MB? And also will a computer with 450W PSU run it well?


you guys are talking about buying a Ferrari or Testarossa
but you are going to put a ford engine in it?????

power to the people baby!!!!!!!

spend some money you saved by only running one card and buy
a bigger PSU


----------



## MCSTEMP9 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello all,

New here. I'm looking ot build a gaming pc. Not to crazy though. $1200.00 tops. I have not built a home pc in about 5 yrs. So I'm looking for a little guidence.

Mother Board
Video card(s)
Mem
CPU
Sound Card.

I was looking through the forum and noticed a lot of inforamtion. Could someone give me a list.
I'm also not sure if I want to use dual video cards.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't believe in dual video cards systems. With AMD, it'll cost $10~100 extra (usually $25) with Intel about $100~300 extra. And so lets say you buy an Intel chipset board but want to SLI two GeForce cards, not going to happen. Same if you got an Nvidia chipset and decide you want to install two ATI 4870 cards... besides you'll need a bigger PSU around 700~1000watts to power all of that. If you're a hard core gamer with lots-o-money, and don't mind the noise, heat and costs - then go for it.

* CORE PARTS*
$195 - Quad 6600 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017
$ 85 - P35 board - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128337
$ 27 - CPU cooler (OC silent) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134
$110 - 4GB Corsair http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145197 (But don't bother with cooling fans)
*$417 = Sub Total*

* OPTIONAL PARTS*
$90 - 500GB HD of your choice. Seagate, WD, Maxtor. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...113 1035915133 1036007800&bop=And&Order=PRICE

$285 - ATi 4870 card (top end value) http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&Description=4870&bop=And&Order=PRICE
$165 - Ati 4850 card (best power/price) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...40000048&Description=4850&bop=And&Order=PRICE (I'd go with a dual slot card for less noise)

Cases - Choose from Antec, CoolerMaster, Thermaltake as amoung the better mainstream cases. I use all three of them depending on cost and cooling... The Antec 300/900 and 1200 are quite nice.

PSU - 550~650 watt of high quality: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...tion=Corsair Power Supply&bop=And&Order=PRICE

Audio card - Not really needed nowadays.
Mouse & keyboard = your choice
OS = Prefer XP over Vista, but its your call to deal with vista. $100 roughly.

So you're looking at about $1100 with a 650watt PSU, Antec900 case.


----------



## MCSTEMP9 (Jul 31, 2008)

Compiler,
Thanks for the quick update. Very much appreciated.

Mcstemp9


----------



## MCSTEMP9 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello all,
I was just looking up the ASUS Rampage Formula X48. Does anyone have any information on this paticular MB. I know it costs $$$. But I am willing to jump a little higher for performance.

Thanks Mcstemp9


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

You haven't built a PC in 5 years. The performance difference with a X48 board isn't much different from X38 or P35?

What you're paying for is the CrossFire ability and some more extreme OC features. If you're doing basic or no overclocking, you're not going to notice any difference. Okay maybe 2-5fps out of 120+fps. You're not going to get double the performance.


----------

